# CHEATING IS NEVER JUSTIFIABLE



## OscuroDeseo00 (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry guys if I made you cringe.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In most cases having sex with others outside the marriage leads to pain and suffering for everyone. If you care about your children then cut off contact with this man. You are playing with fire and your husband is crazy for encouraging it. 
You should tell him what you have done. How can you keep such a secret from a man you say you love?


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Sorry, you are just another cheating *****. You didn't give a **** about him or your kids. You are a selfish person who made a choice to indulge her carnal desire over the sanctity of your marriage and your CHILDREN! Maybe you love your husband, but you have zero respect for him. Tell him what you did and face the consequences.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Why didn't you lead your post with the fact that your husband cheated on you many times and you forgave him...?

The problem I see is that what you have done (and what he did apparently) is damaging your bond, your connection, and very obviously, your COMMITMENT. It would be one thing if you guys agreed to an open marriage and had boundaries in place for that...but you don't. 

All that you both are doing is sneaking around and having sex with other people, and then trying to tell us all that you have a special, loving relationship.

Lying and deceiving eachother is NOT a loving relationship.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> Why didn't you lead your post with the fact that your husband cheated on you many times and you forgave him...?
> 
> The problem I see is that what you have done (and what he did apparently) is damaging your bond, your connection, and very obviously, your COMMITMENT. It would be one thing if you guys agreed to an open marriage and had boundaries in place for that...but you don't.
> 
> ...


I missed that part. I guess they deserve each other to some degree, but she should still confess her actions. Maybe neither is marriage material unless they simply decide to just open their marriage instead of lying to each other.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I doubt you’ll get what you want here.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tell me are you going to continue to have sex with his friend behind your husband ? Is this just a one time thing? Be honest with us if you can’t be with your husband...btw you may want to get an std panel since you didn’t use condoms


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

OscuroDeseo00 said:


> Good day! I am new in this forum and would love to read everything about marriage. I came across this website and would want to share my recent experience.
> 
> I am 34, married, and with 2 children (15 and 12), I have been with the same man for almost 17 years now. I have a healthy relationship with him, though sometimes, I get bored, but I don't mind. I have a wonderful sex life with my husband, in fact, we spice everything up every time we have the chance to. So by spicing things, I mean roleplays, foreplays, sex toys and the like. Just last year, around August, I received a friend request in Facebook from one of my husband's friends whom we got to hung out with. He sends me friendly messages and my husband knows about it since I have no reason to hide it from him because I only consider him as a friend until one day, he talked about how he fantasizes about me. I told my husband about it and he said to just play along with it. He is even replying to his friend and pretends to be me. And now, whenever my husband and I make love, we do roleplays about me having sex with his friend. We both enjoy it and get the best sex out of it. My husband even told me that he fantasizes about me having sex with another man with him watching. And at some point, he mentioned about a threesome. Whenever he tells me that, I get really hot, but I told him that I am not into it. But I must admit, whenever I get horny, I think about his friend touching me.
> 
> ...


So your husband cheated on you a bunch of times and you forgave him, what consequences happened then?

Your husband has taking part in building this thing with this guy by messaging him and pretending to be you. And he fantasizes about watching you have sex with this friend of his.

After this went on for some time you ended up sleeping with this friend of his.

I would tell your husband. I'm actually thinking your husband might be in cahoots with this friend and your session is likely on video and already in your husbands possession. He's probably masturbated to the video.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*Moderator Notification *Because the OP gutted her first post, this thread is now closed.


----------

